# Sharing my 10g Iwagumi tank



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

wow that looks great  are you planning on adding some CRS? IMO they would look amazing in that tank!


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

that does look great. only 1 month and it looks to be flourishing well! which foreground plant is that? (it's spreading fast)


----------



## bugistrike (Nov 2, 2009)

Option said:


> that does look great. only 1 month and it looks to be flourishing well! which foreground plant is that? (it's spreading fast)


Thanks!:biggrin: Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------

